# Photography And Your People



## Sabaki (Jan 11, 2016)

I was thinking it may be fun finding out what everybody's spouse/family/partner/dependents think and know about your photography!

Here are the questions I thought I'd ask 

1. Is your spouse/partner a photographer? If so, do you share kit/gear?
2. Does your spouse/partner allow you to take your gear with on vacations, a day out or to social events?
3. Does your partner know the real monetary value of your gear?
4. What do your family think about your photos?
5. Do your friends who have no interest in photography think you're overly obsessed?

Looking forwardd to seeing some replies


----------



## Sabaki (Jan 11, 2016)

1. Currently single but my ex wasn't into photography and only shot with my Powershot once in a while

2. I was allowed a few min to do some photography and I was only allowed to take 1 image of any subject ;D

3. No. Even though we're not together anymore, she may never, ever know the truth!

4. They exhibit very little appreciation for my images but once in a while, they will tell their friends that I'm very good! Guess its the standard behaviour in my family :-\

5. My friends think I'm totally bonkers about photography and feel I spend too much of my free time taking photos. I get accused of choosing photography over people by both my friends and my family.

Well! That's my story! I'm very interested to hear some more war stories


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 11, 2016)

Photography is a hobby.

1. Spouse is not a photographer.
2. Yes, but serious landscape sessions are out of the question because a lot of the activities center around the kids. My kids now alert of things they want pictures of.
3. No. She's seen every piece of it but not all at once. 
4. They like it enough that they print them and I've become the default photographer/historical documenter during family reunions, etc. They'd hire me for portraits and such but we're too far apart geographically. I do some stuff for local friends on the side from time to time.
5. No. They're generally relieved when they see I have my camera. The most appreciative are those on the my kids' soccer teams. I share the pics I take for free and use it as an icebreaker to get to know the kids/parents that our kids interact with. They get pics that they otherwise would not be able to get, and I get to practice and take pictures without restriction during the games, etc.


----------



## rcarca (Jan 11, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> I was thinking it may be fun finding out what everybody's spouse/family/partner/dependents think and know about your photography!
> 
> Here are the questions I thought I'd ask
> 
> ...



1. Almost ex-spouse was never a photographer although she had an OM10 back in the days we met. Current partner becoming a keen photographer
2. I can always take kit with me now. Almost ex didn't like me having any interest in kit and was often "embarrassed" if I carried a camera with a decent lens!
3. My almost ex-spouse knows because she worked it out for the divorce, so therefore current partner knows!
4. My daughters hated it, my almost step daughters love it, the rest of the family is tolerant!
5. They let me get on with it!


----------



## distant.star (Jan 11, 2016)

.
Others will have different opinions. My opinion...

This is none of your business.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 11, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> I was thinking it may be fun finding out what everybody's spouse/family/partner/dependents think and know about your photography!
> 
> Here are the questions I thought I'd ask
> 
> ...



1. no.
2. yes, insists as "you take better photos that I do". but then most of my photos are of family.. If I do landscape I go out on my own.
3. ish.
4. produced 5 family calendars this year due to popular demand, must be doing something right, children seem very happy to have their photos on the walls.
5. I don't think I'm sufficiently obsessed to worry others too much... the astronomy's another matter though.


----------



## kaswindell (Jan 11, 2016)

1. No, although she was when we met. Now she is into quilting.
2. Yes
3. Yes
4. Generally supportive.
5. Friends who don't like photography? What are those?


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Jan 11, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> I was thinking it may be fun finding out what everybody's spouse/family/partner/dependents think and know about your photography!
> 
> Here are the questions I thought I'd ask
> 
> ...



1. NO, but I would share my gear if it were taken care of the way I care for it if she wanted to get into photography.
2. Oh yeah. Totally supports my photo addiction.
3. To some extent. She probably could identify the 3 camera bodies and their value, but not the lenses.
4. They love having a photographer in the family. Friends/coworkers also appreciate my work. 8)
5. Nope. They don't get why I'll spend $5K on a camera BODY, not including the lens, but never heard anything about "overly obsessed".


----------



## iKenndac (Jan 11, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> I was thinking it may be fun finding out what everybody's spouse/family/partner/dependents think and know about your photography!
> 
> Here are the questions I thought I'd ask
> 
> ...



Sounds like fun 

I'm a hobbyist. I do make a living in the photography industry (sort of), but not by actually taking photos.

1. Yes, she's an avid hobbyist too.
2. Yup! She'll often take hers too.
3. Yup. I discuss purchases with her, and we end up sharing lenses (she owns a 100mm f/2.8 L which I'll nab sometimes). Other things like filter systems (Lee), tripods, etc we'll go half each on and make sure we both can use them.
4. They enjoy them. I make a yearly photo journal in print which is popular.
5. Nobody thinks I'm _overly_ obsessed, and I'm not sure I'd be friends with people who would. We all have our hobbies and interests.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 11, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> 1. Is your spouse/partner a photographer? If so, do you share kit/gear?


Yes and Yes


Sabaki said:


> 2. Does your spouse/partner allow you to take your gear with on vacations, a day out or to social events?


Yes


Sabaki said:


> 3. Does your partner know the real monetary value of your gear?


Yes


Sabaki said:


> 4. What do your family think about your photos?


They claim to like them.... 


Sabaki said:


> 5. Do your friends who have no interest in photography think you're overly obsessed?


Yes


----------



## bholliman (Jan 11, 2016)

Interesting question, looking forward to reading others responses. Here are mine:

1. Is your spouse/partner a photographer? If so, do you share kit/gear? No and No. I'm trying to talk her into a SL1 or M3 as a next camera, but she insist that her 10-year-old S3 IS point and shoot is good enough
2. Does your spouse/partner allow you to take your gear with on vacations, a day out or to social events? Most of the time she tolerates it. She likes many of the pictures but doesn't like it if the gear gets in the way or slows down family activities. I've learned to limit gear and lens changes on family outings to minimize the potential for conflict
3. Does your partner know the real monetary value of your gear? She has a rough idea
4. What do your family think about your photos? they like my landscapes and some of the portraits, overall I'd say they are largely indifferent however
5. Do your friends who have no interest in photography think you're overly obsessed? the ones who know how much time and money I really spend on the hobby think I'm obsessed. One friend recently ask why I messed around with all the heavy, expensive equipment when I could just take pictures with my iphone like everybody else


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Jan 11, 2016)

bholliman said:


> One friend recently ask why I messed around with all the heavy, expensive equipment when I could just take pictures with my iphone like everybody else[/color]



The death of skilled photography can be summed up in one word:

SELFIE 

What are these kids going to have to look forward to when they are older? Pictures of themselves with one arm extended. ???


----------



## scyrene (Jan 12, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> I was thinking it may be fun finding out what everybody's spouse/family/partner/dependents think and know about your photography!
> 
> Here are the questions I thought I'd ask
> 
> ...



No partner, but more broadly...
1. Nobody else in my family is a photographer. They have no interest in doing it. And I'd lend gear to trusted friends or relatives, but nobody eligible wants to, or would have any idea how to use a DSLR.
2. I choose when and where to take my gear. Sometimes it's requested (like a friend's wedding reception). Mostly it's how I feel - sometimes I don't want to be encumbered, so my phone has to do.
3. Nobody knows how much it cost, because it would boggle their minds. Also they'd worry about it getting stolen, etc. I prefer not to divulge it to anyone who doesn't already have a good idea 
4. They like the photos I show them, but it's generally mild.
5. No. Friends have treated me as a source of advice (buying cameras etc), but it's not something I've let take over social situations.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 12, 2016)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > One friend recently ask why I messed around with all the heavy, expensive equipment when I could just take pictures with my iphone like everybody else[/color]
> ...



Bore off. Sure there are lots of selfies, but there are lots of photos of EVERYTHING. Orders of magnitude more shots of every subject conceivable than even just a decade ago. Most of it is crap, but so what? Most photos from the film era were family snapshots or poorly composed and exposed from holidays or weddings. And they have value because they are of things that those people cared about. I actually wish there were a few more photos of me from my past. I always shied away from the camera (still do), so there's little record.

The death of skilled photography never happened. There are more skilled amateurs now than ever before. Or rather, the level of quality has gone up. Phone cameras have nothing to do with it (indeed one might argue that a phone camera, being the first imaging device many people get now, encourages some people into photography with dedicated devices, which can only be a good thing).


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 12, 2016)

Sounds like you upgraded your family.



rcarca said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking it may be fun finding out what everybody's spouse/family/partner/dependents think and know about your photography!
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 12, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> I was thinking it may be fun finding out what everybody's spouse/family/partner/dependents think and know about your photography!
> 
> Here are the questions I thought I'd ask
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 12, 2016)

1. Is your spouse/partner a photographer? If so, do you share kit/gear?
She was not a photographer, but has started picking up one of my cameras when ever we go out birding. She is slowly starting to pick up. 


2. Does your spouse/partner allow you to take your gear with on vacations, a day out or to social events?
Yes she does. She likes that I'm able to document things we do.

3. Does your partner know the real monetary value of your gear?
Yes she does. It's recently my biggest hobby, and I'm constantly talking about and purchasing items. 

4. What do your family think about your photos?
I would assume like everyone here, both their family and friends like their photos. 

5. Do your friends who have no interest in photography think you're overly obsessed?
I don't think they believe I'm obsessed, but many think I don't make enough money through photography to justify the price of my gear. I simply explain that it was a hobby before a profession. Why does my income through photography have to justify the gear I have. I know alot of people who do "modifications" to the cars, as their hobby. I see money back from mine, they don't.


----------



## Zeidora (Jan 12, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> 1. Is your spouse/partner a photographer? If so, do you share kit/gear?
> 2. Does your spouse/partner allow you to take your gear with on vacations, a day out or to social events?
> 3. Does your partner know the real monetary value of your gear?
> 4. What do your family think about your photos?
> ...


1) No. has a compact camera.
2) Oh yes, as long as I carry it. She is disappointed that there is no more film or LF quick loads, because she does the film management. Still fills out the LF data sheets. She likes when I take macro nature shots to show what it really looks like on the LCD panel.
3) Yes. though, not even I know what it all adds up to ... DSLR, UW, LF, microscopes ... $$$$$
4) Supply all sort of greeting cards and wall mounted images for homes of all sorts of relatives. Although, they hang some upside down or sideways. Always have to restrain myself from "fixing" it.
5) Most everybody knows that I can take a picture. When I start talking about why I do it the way I do it, it's "O-kay --- whateveryousay, dude." So I learned not to talk about why a picture is cool.


----------



## Rampuri (Jan 12, 2016)

1. No, she's not.

2. Sure, she does. She's a little bored sometime while I take a photo here and there and mostly while I'm taking a 360x180 panoramic photos which take some time.

3. Nope . But she knows it costs a lot.

4. They like the photos (none of them is a photographer), but they usually have to wait long to get them. But I'm not that often completely happy with the photos.

5. No.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 12, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> I was thinking it may be fun finding out what everybody's spouse/family/partner/dependents think and know about your photography!
> 
> Here are the questions I thought I'd ask
> 
> ...



1: No
2: No
3: *NO*
4: They are too expensive
5: Not with photography, but with horses yes.


----------



## Rahul (Jan 13, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> I was thinking it may be fun finding out what everybody's spouse/family/partner/dependents think and know about your photography!
> 
> Here are the questions I thought I'd ask
> 
> ...



1. No - if she were, she would probably have more gear than I have and she wouldn't share ;D
2. Yes - While carrying gear is not a problem, I do get some complaining from time to time
3. Yes, but she doesn't know how much gear I have - I have been careful smuggling a lot of gear to my house when she is away
4. They are excellent - I make sure only the best photos are seen by anyone 
5. Of course ... Yes


----------



## swissmacro (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi all,

1. No.
2. Yes of course.
3. No, she doesn't know how many bodies and lenses I own.
4. They like family portraits and holiday's landcapes. 
5. No because I am not.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 13, 2016)

My wife bought me the 200mm f/2 a few years ago and I think that answers all the question perfectly.


----------



## JonAustin (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm saddened by the stories of ex-spouses, about-to-be-ex-spouses and households where finances are split, gear is hidden, etc., but so it goes. Anyway, I'll play.

1) My wife isn't a photographer, although she will take our PowerShot with her from time to time. But I can't get her to use any of the SLRs, not even our old 20D in green-square mode with a small zoom.

2) She actually encourages me to take photo gear on vacations, trips, to events, etc., to capture the sights and memories.

3) She knows how much photo gear we have, because I store it all on a couple of shelves in a hallway closet. And she has a ballpark idea of what it all costs; fortunately, we're debt-free and sufficiently blessed that she doesn't care. Besides, I'm a semi-pro photographer, so all the equipment is paid for by our business; i.e., "above the line."

4) I get lots of compliments from friends and family on my work, although most of them aren't particularly skilled in the art, so "unqualified" opinions. I'm usually the go-to guy in our circle when someone wants some buying advice.

5) I don't think my friends think I'm overly obsessed with photography, but then again, neither do I.

Looking forward to more responses.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jan 22, 2016)

I have been very happily married for 32 years, I am somewhat obsessed with photography & I do it for a living. On holiday I photograph a lot...last year we went to Italy and Bavaria for three weeks and I shot about 400gigs of images. My modus operandi is usually to go out early in the morning when my wife is still sleeping and then come back have breakfast and then go out again, but minus the tripod and other heavy stuff. I try to carry a smaller camera like the M3 and then just 'point and shoot' when I see something...

After raising 3 kids at school and university - all three are still at home and one just started university - we have zero debt, live relatively frugal and actually have a pension fund that should be enough when we retire 10years or so from now. I never buy the top of the range of anything and have relatively little photographic equipment compared to most amateurs here...but I am lucky, I am not into 'boy toys' like most guys and we drive our cars for at least 10years !

We were three days in Amalfi last year and it worked like a charm. Here is a portfolio of 35 B&W street shots from Amalfi ( my spouse is actually in a few of them)

*http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.co.za/2016/01/amalfi-b-street-photography.html*

regards, Ivan


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 22, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> 1. Is your spouse/partner a photographer? If so, do you share kit/gear?
> 2. Does your spouse/partner allow you to take your gear with on vacations, a day out or to social events?
> 3. Does your partner know the real monetary value of your gear?
> 4. What do your family think about your photos?
> 5. Do your friends who have no interest in photography think you're overly obsessed?



1) My wife does shoot her own photos with her own point and shoot. I occasionally shoot with her camera, but I do not think she has ever used my DSLR. A few of her photos are very special and at least one went viral.

2) Absolutely. She often encourages me to take my equipment along. She completely understands the role of photography in life.

3) In aggregate, probably not. I am allowed to indulge though.

4) Generally, they like them a lot as long as they are not photos of them - go figure.

5) Hmm, I think I'm overly obsessed in just about everything I do. I suspect that my friends are aware of this fact as well.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 22, 2016)

Pookie said:


> My wife bought me the 200mm f/2 a few years ago and I think that answers all the question perfectly.




BINGO!!! We have a winner.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jan 22, 2016)

Pookie said:


> My wife bought me the 200mm f/2 a few years ago and I think that answers all the question perfectly.



Did she buy with your credit card?


----------



## Pookie (Jan 22, 2016)

sunnyVan said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > My wife bought me the 200mm f/2 a few years ago and I think that answers all the question perfectly.
> ...



I know this is a novel idea these days but we don't use credit cards ;D


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 22, 2016)

scyrene said:


> IgotGASbadDude said:
> 
> 
> > bholliman said:
> ...



I respectively disagree. At one point the ability to take a photography required an investment of time and money. Now it comes for "free" and is in the hand of everyone. I think it's naive to think the world hasn't been saturated a bit with grainy, blurry, poor composed selfie shots. Social media is full of them.

Lots of great photos out there for sure as well, just they are in a minority of what's being captured every minute or second.


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 22, 2016)

Pookie said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



No no no! Gotta use the credit card for the rewards, and not a line of credit!  Pay the balances in full each month and you got free money.

It's how I bought my latest Fuji, funded 100% with cash back from my Discover card.


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 23, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > sunnyVan said:
> ...


+1
I bought a m4/3 lens this month with of points.


----------

